# Christmas gift to myself



## John Conroy (Dec 24, 2015)

I've been using a cheap Chinese 5" vise in my home shop for years now. It has served me well but I often find a need for a larger vise. A friend on mine has a Yost vise that I have admired for years and today I found a pretty good deal on Amazon for the one I have been drooling over. I got it for $150 off and free shipping. These are made in the USA and are very high quality!! Won't get it till around January 4 but I guess I can wait.

http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B004AH1IIM?keywords=yost reversible vise&qid=1450982411&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1


I'll still use the old one for welding but this new one should fill the need for a larger opening as it will open up to 11"!!!


----------



## EricB (Dec 24, 2015)

Sweet, John. Presents to yourself are always good ones!

Sent from my B15 using Tapatalk


----------



## Janger (Dec 25, 2015)

4 piece combination square for me...

http://www.busybeetools.com/products/combination-square.html

and I bought all of these gauges. He has more...
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-hand-tool/calgary/machinist-gauges/1119983543?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## Jwest7788 (Jan 8, 2016)

John Conroy said:


> I've been using a cheap Chinese 5" vise in my home shop for years now. It has served me well but I often find a need for a larger vise. A friend on mine has a Yost vise that I have admired for years and today I found a pretty good deal on Amazon for the one I have been drooling over. I got it for $150 off and free shipping. These are made in the USA and are very high quality!! Won't get it till around January 4 but I guess I can wait.
> 
> http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B004AH1IIM?keywords=yost reversible vise&qid=1450982411&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1
> 
> ...




Did you vise arrive? How is it?

Edit: 
Dis-regard, I see your other post! (Just working through the stuff I missed over the holidays!)

JW


----------

